# blackmailed



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey-all, I’m new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
I’ve been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.

So I’ve a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.

Its Saturday late night, and I get two dudes at a restaurant. One sits politely waiting for his friend to get into the car but it’s taking a while, cas he’s also talking to someone outside. I’m like really tired already, and suddenly my foot slips from the break after five minutes on it (yeah I should have parked it ) and the car jolts forward a bit.. I look back and see the guy is still not in the car, half in, half outside to my utter surprise. He’s a big dude, barely able to fit into the sedan, and still talking to someone in the parking lot. He then gets himself in, and says that I almost ran him over (literally said that), and that he’s going to report me to Lyft, and get himself a free ride. He actually said that. Then he says I’m going to take him home now, and he’s reporting me to Lyft, unless I pay him back for this ride. Do I have cash?

At this point I realize the gravity of this situation. After reading the forum, the deactivations, and the fact that I’ve had random safety reports already on all sorts. What if this is the one that deactivates me? Sounds serious, and maybe he is right. I’d be pretty jolted myself if it were me, although it was not purposeful, just accidental.

So, as this runs through my mind, I decide to give in. I don’t have cash, no cash tips yet. So we negotiate, I’ve no pay apps, and so I tell him to send me PayPal request to my email. He keeps threatening me, says I have 1,5 hrs to send the money or the report will be filed. I’m thinking he’d probably exaggerate the situation, to make it bad for me than it really was. I apologized time and time again, that it was accidental, I didn’t mean for this to happen.

I tell him I’ll fill out the PP form right after we stop. He was pushing me actually to do this as we were driving thru the city, while driving. Then he suddenly raised the amount from $10 to $20. I agreed. Was this the right decision, what would you do?

I sent the money later and didn’t hear from him again.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I would of just flagged the nearest cop and said he was trying to rob me. 

We know who's side the cop would go with and he would be in jail.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

No, that wasn't the right decision. You should have kicked them out before the ride started and the guy started threatening you and reported them to Lyft for trying to blackmail you. If they didn't get out of your car, tap the emergency button in the app to summon police. 

*He may have thought you were messing with him by letting your foot off of the break when he wasn't getting all the way into the car. You should have began by apologizing, and it *may* not have escalated (though it sounds like wouldn't have mattered). Also, if you were that tired, maybe you shouldn't have been behind the wheel to begin with.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Two can play at that game. Charge him a cleaning fee and lost item fee to get your money back. Then send him a message to PayPal you $100 if he wants the dashcam footage or it's going to the police.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

First rule never wait more then 2 minutes . kick them out ! 
This guy threatened you serious issue ! Kick them out .
Sounds like you need help kicking people out.
step 1 nicely Tell them sorry im going to end this ride 
step 2 . Tell them they have to get out with a loud voice !
Step 3 they wont get out tell them your going to call the police ! 
around here i just jump to step 4 bounce them off the street if they wont get out nicely


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> No, that wasn't the right decision. You should have kicked them out before the ride started and the guy started threatening you and reported them to Lyft for trying to blackmail you. If they didn't get out of your car, tap the emergency button in the app to summon police.
> 
> *He may have thought you were messing with him by letting your foot off of the break when he wasn't getting all the way into the car. You should have began by apologizing, and it *may* not have escalated (though it sounds like wouldn't have mattered). Also, if you were that tired, maybe you shouldn't have been behind the wheel to begin with.


Thanks for your reply. Yes, I admit I should have signed off, I actually planned on it before this ride, but Lyft added it, and I accepted it, and I decided to make this one the last one.
I felt this wasn't the right decision, but my mind wasn't working because of the stress, and overall tiredness. It was 1 am.
Thats why I didn't want further stress involving either Lyft or the police. If I called them, he may have argued that I tried to run him over purposefully, and who knows who would be arrested. He seemed like a guy who would do this if he had the balls to blackmail a driver.

But you're, right, this is what should have happened.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

If you hadn't started the ride when the first guy got in... Then you should have told him to the F out of your car.... Report Deez nutz and to F off.... Cancel the ride and Then report to Lyft for him sexually harassing you... ALWAYS use sexual harassment as the reason on rides that u boot .. and REPORT TO LYFT first!!!! Always.... Because that's all they take seriously. 

Otherwise you'll get a canned response in favor of the passenger almost every time...

F these entitled ass passengers....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes, I admit I should have signed off, I actually planned on it before this ride, but Lyft added it, and I accepted it, and I decided to make this one the last one.
> I felt this wasn't the right decision, but my mind wasn't working because of the stress, and overall tiredness. It was 1 am.
> Thats why I didn't want further stress involving either Lyft or the police. If I called them, he may have argued that I tried to run him over purposefully, and who knows who would be arrested. He seemed like a guy who would do this if he had the balls to blackmail a driver.
> 
> But you're, right, this is what should have happened.


You did what you thought was right at the time. Just let it be a learning experience in the event something like that happens again (hopefully it won't). Next time, if you're tired, don't let Lyft decide whether you should take another ride. &#128513;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Dekero said:


> If you hadn't started the ride when the first guy got in... Then you should have told him to the F out of your car.... Report Deez nutz and to F off.... Cancel the ride and Then report to Lyft for him sexually harassing you... ALWAYS use sexual harassment as the reason on rides that u boot .. and REPORT TO LYFT first!!!! Always.... Because that's all they take seriously.
> 
> Otherwise you'll get a canned response in favor of the passenger almost every time...
> 
> F these entitled ass passengers....


thanks for the sexual assault harassment advice on serious issues . Yes i agree his situation was a good one to use it .
He tried to grab my penis ! I Kicked him out. later the pax makes some shit up your well covered


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


Screw that. This is why I'm frugal with my ratings. Rare I give someone less than 5 stars. I like to think when I do and something like this comes up, U/L will take notice. (Probably just my fantasy but you never know)

Soon as he got out, I would have 1 starred him, called U/L and report that he threatened me with physical harm if I didn't speed and run red lights because he was in a hurry.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> I get two black dudes at a restaurant


You lost me here. Why does this matter?

Were you intimidated by their race? Were you turned on?

If the pax were a different race would you have written it?

Geez man, this really cheeses me. The world is so polarized already.

It would have made more sense if you wrote "I picked up these assholes at a restaurant"


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> You lost me here. Why does this matter?
> 
> Were you intimidated by their race? Were you turned on?
> 
> ...


Ok, fair point. I first wrote two dudes, then added black for more detail. 
I live in Detroit, 90% of all my passengers are black. That means 4,000 black folks in my car out of 5,000. No problems.
And its always the black cop who gets me off the hook.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> Ok, fair point. I first wrote two dudes, then added black for more detail.
> I live in Detroit, 90% of all my passengers are black. That means 4,000 black folks in my car out of 5,000. No problems.
> And its always the black cop who gets me off the hook.


Im Canadian, I read American forums and often wonder why race is defined so often in postings.



oishiin driving said:


> always the black cop who gets me off


This is an rideshare forum, leave this stuff for playboy forums.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> I get two black dudes


I dont even meed to read any further...i already know its gonna be bad


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

You should have cancelled the trip. 
If you still wanted, give them a ride home. No need to pay anything. 
They still can report to Lyft because they have your record with their trip.
Hopefully, they don't do any thing further.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> 90% of all my passengers are black. That means 4,000 black folks in my car out of 5,000. No problems.


90% of 5000 is 4500.
4000/5000=80%
Uber driver math.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> Im Canadian, I read American forums and often wonder why race is defined so often in postings.
> 
> This is an rideshare forum, leave this stuff for playboy forums.


Then you would probably have no guts to drive in Detroit.
I am European.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> 90% of 5000 is 4500.
> 4000/5000=80%
> Uber driver math.


Don't forget: you miss 73% of the rides you don't take!


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> Then you would probably have no guts to drive in Detroit.
> I am European.


Lol. I have more sense than to drive in detroit. I believe drivers in China make more per mile than those in Detroit.

Ps. You are American, not European.

You are also an Uber driver. Being caucasian doesn't take you out of being part of the lowest class of people in the world


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

What is your problem dude, this happened last weekend. This is reality. This is about what took place, not about who this happened to or from who.
Look at the suggestions above from other drivers. Did I report him falsely for sexual harassment, reported littering for cleaning fees, called cops and accused him of robbing me? 
No, because this isn’t what happened. I don’t lie. Lying is not the route to take in your own defense.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Lying is not the route to take in your own defense.


To be fair it seems to work for OJ (once) and Trump.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> What is your problem dude, this happened last weekend. This is reality. This is about what took place, not about who this happened to or from who.
> Look at the suggestions above from other drivers. Did I report him falsely for sexual harassment, reported littering for cleaning fees, called cops and accused him of robbing me?
> No, because this isn't what happened. I don't lie. Lying is not the route to take in your own defense.


No problem, I dont pick fights with Europeans...

Im curious, if the pax was also European would you have put the car in park? It does seem suspect that you attempted to harm a non European. Was this by design?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> What is your problem dude, this happened last weekend. This is reality. This is about what took place, not about who this happened to or from who.
> Look at the suggestions above from other drivers. Did I report him falsely for sexual harassment, reported littering for cleaning fees, called cops and accused him of robbing me?
> No, because this isn't what happened. I don't lie. Lying is not the route to take in your own defense.


You need to not be a *****. You don't start ride till everyone is in and if there's an issue tell them to please leave, if they don't call police right then and there, don't even threaten.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> I'm like really *tired* already, and suddenly *my foot slips from the break* after five minutes on it (yeah I should have parked it ) and *the car jolts forward a bit..* I look back and see the guy is still not in the car, half in, half outside to my utter surprise. He's a big dude, barely able to fit into the sedan, and still talking to someone in the parking lot. He then gets himself in, and says that I almost ran him over (literally said that), and that he's going to report me to Lyft, and get himself a free ride. He actually said that.


I'm going to go against the flow on this one

With your side of the story, it is clear what happened, at minimum.

That is plenty enough for a report. It wouldn't even be a false report. Like it or not, that's what it is. You know what that report would have done for you. That's why you acted in the interest of self-preservation.

As far as blackmailing goes, in one way you could consider it blackmailing for a free ride, but let's not kid ourselves. He's going to get a free ride anyway if he reports to Uber.

I'm going to catch flak for this, but as far as I'm concerned, what you did was a business transaction between two consenting adults.

Morally, following Uber's TOS, and for liability reasons, the right thing to do is Stop, report to Lyft, and involve the police too... because if he throws around that he may have been injured, you need to involve the police.

And the interests of self-preservation though, you took a Gamble. Now if that gamble pays off, Lyft will never hear about it, and the passenger is fine. BUT, the worst case scenario now, is that the passenger, all of a sudden reappears, reports to Lyft, and then exaggerates the story just a little. Then you're way bigger liability than you would have been, had you taken the other option. It's a Gamble.

SMH at the other suggestions... simply kicking him out and leaving him, possibly is a crime, similar to a hit-and-run okay. False reporting a passenger is going to resort in a false report back from the pax. The passenger could even turn that around and claim he was injured and then you'd really be in trouble with the law. Yeah, there's varying degrees of the what that scenario could turn out like.

Gee wiz..... I wonder what the passenger will would have done if you kick them out??? Just left him?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes, I admit I should have signed off, I actually planned on it before this ride, but Lyft added it, and I accepted it, and I decided to make this one the last one.
> I felt this wasn't the right decision, but my mind wasn't working because of the stress, and overall tiredness. It was 1 am.
> Thats why I didn't want further stress involving either Lyft or the police. If I called them, he may have argued that I tried to run him over purposefully, and who knows who would be arrested. He seemed like a guy who would do this if he had the balls to blackmail a driver.
> 
> But you're, right, this is what should have happened.


Don't take rides you did not accept!!!!!!
Don't accept garbage rides!!!!!!

Do not start a ride until all passengers are in the ride!!!!!!

Boot Sh!tbirds at the first sign of trouble!!!

If you didn't start the trip he cannot report, but you can!!!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Let the guy know close only counts with horseshoes and hand grenades and since that was neither GTFO, cancel, call police and report attempted robbery, then call lyft and report...


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Always put the car in park when pax are getting in or out. I don't blame the guy for being mad, you could have hurt him. 

Totally unacceptable of him to demand money for it though. I wouldn't take the ride after he started that. Be very polite but firm. I apologize sir but it would be best if you find another driver. Please leave the vehicle.

That tiredness creeps up on you late at night. Always seems like you could do one more trip. Try to stop before you get to that point.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> 5,000 rides behind me


You're either lying or an idiot.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

*Rule #1 is to never negotiate with terrorists, u give them what they want and they will always want more*


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


I say you're a fool for not immediately throwing him out.
I also say THIS IS WHY IT'S NECESSARY TO HAVE A DASH CAM.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

The sad thing is this dude will now try this on the next Lyft driver. He knows better than to try this with Uber drivers.

You should have reported him AFTER you got his PayPal request and forwarded it to Lyft. No chance they would have sided with the pax once they saw that.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

So you other guys are advocating when a passenger gets upset when the driver lets his foot off the brake, the solution is for the driver just to kick out the passenger and drive away.

What do you think the passenger is going to do? This high odds that he's going to involve the police himself. Now you just ran away from it. His word would stand above yours.



Working4peanuts said:


> The sad thing is this dude will now try this on the next Lyft driver. He knows better than to try this with Uber drivers.
> 
> You should have reported him AFTER you got his PayPal request and forwarded it to Lyft. No chance they would have sided with the pax once they saw that.


You mean the driver reporting that he just PAID off a pax to avoid a report? Same passenger you say has moral issues?

In Lyfts eyes, that is taking money outside the app. That is avoiding a report when it is required that you do so. That is also, in Lyft's eyes, avoiding reporting an accident... because you know that's what the passenger is going to call it that.

Driver wouldn't have a leg to stand on because he's running away from it.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> So you other guys are advocating when a passenger gets upset when the driver lets his foot off the brake, the solution is for the driver just to kick out the passenger and drive away.
> 
> What do you think the passenger is going to do? This high odds that he's going to involve the police himself. Now you just ran away from it. His word would stand above yours.
> 
> ...


Running away from what? Nothing happened. The second the pax threatened me, I would have called the cops. And yes, the pax has serious issues.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> Running away from what? Nothing happened.


Saftey incident. Pax already makes it perfectly clear he in tends to report. Driver should NOT continue ride, but stay on scene, treat it as an accident.


Working4peanuts said:


> The second the pax threatened me, I would have called the cops. And yes, the pax has serious issues.


Exactly. Although perception from any pax's shoes in that situation, is not going to be positive on the driver!
That's why you don't trust the pax.

If you are not paying off the pax, do it properly.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


I would have kicked him out and cancelled as a no show.

However I don't think I have any "random safety reports.". Makes me wonder.

FYI blackmail is illegal. Also, ALMOST means nothing. I wish I could demand money every time someone ALMOST hit me.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> So you other guys are advocating when a passenger gets upset when the driver lets his foot off the brake, the solution is for the driver just to kick out the passenger and drive away.


The driver didn't run over the pax, the pax was half in/half out of the vehicle and SAID driver ALMOST ran him over. He preceded to blackmail the driver for money not to file a false report claiming he was run over.

If the driver actually ran over or hit the pax, then no...you don't kick them out and drive away. You call the police to take a report, because you hit a pax and need that for when they report it to U/L.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Since it's clear you intend to report me, you'll need to get out so I can finish the job properly. K Thanks.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> the pax was half in/half out of the vehicle and SAID driver ALMOST ran him over.


Too much trust in pax.
"Almost" can be swapped with "*tried to*" or "*did"*


[email protected] said:


> The driver didn't run over the pax,


This is WHY if a report is going to be filed, the driver better do it right. To proclaim his innocence.


[email protected]80 said:


> He preceded to blackmail the driver for money not to file a false report claiming he was run over.


The pax didn't make the driver do anything.

Lyft wants the pax and drivers to report safety incidences. This is not opinion; just fact.

Driver is an independent contractor not an employee, personal responsiblity applies here. Pax didn't make the driver do anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> Too much trust in pax.
> "Almost" can be swapped with "*tried to*" or "*did"*
> 
> This is WHY if a report is going to be filed, the driver better do it right. To proclaim his innocence.
> ...


I didn't say that the pax made the driver do anything. What I'm saying is as soon as the pax stated he would report being run over by the driver unless he received a payment, that's blackmail. Kick him out and, yes, immediately report the incident to U/L.

Would you have really completed the ride with this pax?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Not blackmail. It was a mutually beneficial transaction.
Driver avoided being deactivated.
Pax became $20 richer.

Commerce is a beautiful thing.
Pax is a hustler. Us drivers, should appreciate that. $20 in order to not get deactivated is cheap! Pax should have charged more.



[email protected] said:


> Would you have really completed the ride with this pax?


No, I wouldn't have.

We might be on the same page on most of this.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> No, I wouldn't have.
> 
> We might be on the same page on most of this.


Wait...what?!?! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; I responded to you because you were like, yeah, you can't kick this guy out...or am I losing my mind? &#129300;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Probably some misunderstanding over what "kick out" is. 

Pax says " Hey you almost ran over my foot, I am going to report you!"

Some drivers seem to suggest "GTFOOMC" and drive off.

I would not continue ride, but would stay on scene. Report with Lyft. Pax doesn't necessarily need to step out unless verbally abusive. In which case police would be called for a report. Trip would be over either way. Exact same thing as an accident should be done.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> Probably some misunderstanding over what "kick out" is.
> 
> Pax says " Hey you almost ran over my foot, I am going to report you!"
> 
> ...


Ok, we are on the same page, then! &#129315;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Iann said:


> I would of just flagged the nearest cop and said he was trying to rob me.
> 
> We know who's side the cop would go with and he would be in jail.


And if I'm not mistaken, blackmail is a criminal offense.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> No problem, I dont pick fights with Europeans...


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


You don't need Lyft, you need the police. Go & file a police report & get him for harassment & extortion. Not to victim blame, but you should have canceled the ride, collected your fee, recorded his bull, & reported the incident.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

You should have told him that unless he paid you 50 bucks that you would report to Lyft that he tried to sexually assault you.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


so i finally read this...... actually this really saddens me. this driver was so scared to loose this horrible job that he felt compelled to pay this hush money. as for the passangers im not suprised .... im not gonna pile on here. im just gonna say i would have handled it differently. hopefully this is the end of it.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Sorry, I’ve been driving, dudes and dudettes.
Thank you all for your responses, it’s a tough one. Ill respond later.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i just checked and my last ride of the day "chyna" guess what she looks like. screaming and yelling making me wait for her little shit kids to get in the car drove her a mile and she 1 starred me after i gave her one...thats it i dont care i will not pick up anyone with names like that anymore i dont care where they are ill just let them sit there and drive away..if they dont cancel ill wait the 30 minutes and cancel them...does not effect cancel rate....these people need to go back to the bus .so rude and classless...i should have followed my gut..i was gonna pass the ride but it was on my way home. my fault. if it has proven to be true almost 100% predictable in the past, it most certainly is the same now and forever


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Ardery said:


> I say you're a fool for not immediately throwing him out.
> I also say THIS IS WHY IT'S NECESSARY TO HAVE A DASH CAM.


If you don't have a dashcam, you've only got yourself to blame. No dashcam = idiot.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> I'm going to go against the flow on this one
> 
> With your side of the story, it is clear what happened, at minimum.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's more or less what ran thru my mind. If I told him to leave, and I think I already started the ride because his friend sat in my car for like at least three minutes. If I just dropped him off he'd have a way to report, and he would be really angry.
False reporting is out of the question for me. We're not Neanderthals.
I did take a big gamble, and so far so good. I also took responsibility for what happened, instead of attacking or fleeing the scene altogether.
I had very little time to think and to react, so all in all I think I did well here, in self preservation mode, as you put it.



kc ub'ing! said:


> You're either lying or an idiot.


As of today 5,852 lifetime rides, 4.99 rating.



WNYuber said:


> *Rule #1 is to never negotiate with terrorists, u give them what they want and they will always want more*


True, if this was another time of day


Fuzzyelvis said:


> I would have kicked him out and cancelled as a no show.
> 
> However I don't think I have any "random safety reports.". Makes me wonder.
> 
> FYI blackmail is illegal. Also, ALMOST means nothing. I wish I could demand money every time someone ALMOST hit me.


Ive had a few safety reports


oishiin driving said:


> Yes, that's more or less what ran thru my mind. If I told him to leave, and I think I already started the ride because his friend sat in my car for like at least three minutes. If I just dropped him off he'd have a way to report, and he would be really angry.
> False reporting is out of the question for me. We're not Neanderthals.
> I did take a big gamble, and so far so good. I also took responsibility for what happened, instead of attacking or fleeing the scene altogether.
> I had very little time to think and to react, so all in all I think I did well here, in self preservation mode, as you put it.
> ...





doyousensehumor said:


> Probably some misunderstanding over what "kick out" is.
> 
> Pax says " Hey you almost ran over my foot, I am going to report you!"
> 
> ...


You said and some others agreed this would almost guarantee deactivation. 
The snowflakes at Lyft Safety might see this as a serious safety threat.
Running high on pride, to cause commotion is for red carpets in Hollywood, not in Detroit where you gotta hustle to survive.


----------



## Det Olok (Jul 14, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> 
> Its Saturday late night, and I get two dudes at a restaurant. One sits politely waiting for his friend to get into the car but it's taking a while, cas he's also talking to someone outside. I'm like really tired already, and suddenly my foot slips from the break after five minutes on it (yeah I should have parked it ) and the car jolts forward a bit.. I look back and see the guy is still not in the car, half in, half outside to my utter surprise. He's a big dude, barely able to fit into the sedan, and still talking to someone in the parking lot. He then gets himself in, and says that I almost ran him over (literally said that), and that he's going to report me to Lyft, and get himself a free ride. He actually said that. Then he says I'm going to take him home now, and he's reporting me to Lyft, unless I pay him back for this ride. Do I have cash?


If this happens, Just kick him out, cancel the ride, call Lyft/Uber tech support, tell them the rider tried to scam/rob you. Nothing will happen to you for reporting this and the rider gets a strike, 2 strikes from driver complaints, the rider is dropped. Police if necessary, the request for funds make it an illegal act. Almost running over is not the same as actually running him over.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> 5,852 lifetime rides


Totally understandable! The way you fold when some rider extorts you!


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Totally understandable! The way you fold when some rider extorts you!


Of the 5,852 lifetime rides - OP was paid on 5,800 of them. He only paid 52 of his pax. Some via paypal, others venmo. Still not sure why he doesn't just keep a couple 20s in the car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I would not have done it, if for no other reason than that the [rectal aperture] would have taken your money and reported you, anyhow. Once he did, that you are both de-activated and out the money. At least if you did not give in to him, you would still have the twenty dollars. Another possibility is that now that he has your e-Mail address, he will keep sending you more demands for more money. Blackmailers do that all the time.

*NEVER *give in to blackmailers. Just tell them "publish and be damned".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


PAY THE GUY.

YOUR MISTAKE COULD HAVE SERIOUSLY HURT HIM !

CAR SHOULD BE IN PARK WHILE PASSENGERS ARE LOADING OR UNLOADING.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> PAY THE GUY.
> 
> YOUR MISTAKE COULD HAVE SERIOUSLY HURT HIM !
> 
> CAR SHOULD BE IN PARK WHILE PASSENGERS ARE LOADING OR UNLOADING.


Usually yes, I do park, but the entrance to this restaurant front door was a narrow space and there was another car waiting to leave from the opposite direction, waiting for my passengers to get in. This guy was clueless about traffic around the restaurant and that everyone was waiting for him to take seat. He kept talking to someone and everyone was losing patience. 
I wasnt parked for that reason, I sat in front of the door, with a full parking lot next to it. This is how it is Detroit downtown in front of many restaurants and hotels.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

The Israelis figured it out first: NEVER give in to extortion. Success breeds more attempts.

Have a dash cam. That might catch the conversation. Follow up with police complaint.

If a trip starts going bad, end it. Ask them to leave. If they won't, pull to a safe place. Seek shelter. Call the cops. This is not the time for half measures


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

$20?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Are you deactivated? 
NO. You get to drive another day. :smiles: 
You did the right thing. 
The situation was wrong, but you saved your butt and that's all that matters.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


I've traced your location through your ip address. From there I acquired your home address, name, vehicle type, education and employment history and past web activity. Including your mobile data! (You're into some obscure kinky shit dude! No judgement but wow. )

You do know incognito mode doesn't hide your web activities, right? I bet you didn't.

I'm going to require daily payments by noon of $50.00 to my PayPal account. I pmed you my acct info.

Midget albino amputees? Really?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Are you deactivated?


......not yet.....................



Uber Crack said:


> NO. You get to drive another day.


So far.



Uber Crack said:


> You did the right thing.


That remains to be seen.



Uber Crack said:


> The situation was wrong, but you saved your butt


.......so far...................


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> Ok, fair point. I first wrote two dudes, then added black for more detail.
> I live in Detroit, 90% of all my passengers are black. That means 4,000 black folks in my car out of 5,000. No problems.
> And its always the black cop who gets me off the hook.


You should double check your math before you make up these stories.

Reading your post makes me think we have new socks running loose.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> ...I'm like really tired already, and suddenly my foot slips from the break...


Like, do you mean, brake? Or were you like... taking a break?

What's your idle set at? If you take your foot off the brake (or break) your vehicle lurches?

Like, maybe you should take your vehicle to like a mechanic and have him like look at it.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> Lol. I have more sense than to drive in detroit. I believe drivers in China make more per mile than those in Detroit.
> 
> Ps. You are American, not European.
> 
> You are also an Uber driver. Being caucasian doesn't take you out of being part of the lowest class of people in the world


You sound like the one d*** canuck. Get off your high &#128014;


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Mtbsrfun said:


> So you picked up two fat black guys from a gay bar. Ten minutes later 1 1/2 fat black guys are in your vehicle and you drop the hammer?
> 
> at this point you should have realized your future in rideshare was grim.


1 1/2 fat black guys sounds like a great tv show.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

goobered said:


> 1 1/2 fat black guys sounds like a great tv show.


Is that one on BET or Logo?


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> Is that one on BET or Logo?


It's a horror mini series. One fat guy eats half of the other while trapped in an Uber.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> You sound like the one d*** canuck. Get off your high &#128014;


I have never been on your mom.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> Of the 5,852 lifetime rides - OP was paid on 5,800 of them. He only paid 52 of his pax. Some via paypal, others venmo. Still not sure why he doesn't just keep a couple 20s in the car.


h


Another Uber Driver said:


> I would not have done it, if for no other reason than that the [rectal aperture] would have taken your money and reported you, anyhow. Once he did, that you are both de-activated and out the money. At least if you did not give in to him, you would still have the twenty dollars. Another possibility is that now that he has your e-Mail address, he will keep sending you more demands for more money. Blackmailers do that all the time.
> 
> *NEVER *give in to blackmailers. Just tell them "publish and be damned".


I took a risk here, I knew that, my instinct was to kick him out, but then I thought it'd take twice as long for him to get out of the car, and people were waiting to pass thru. I actually later asked him what guarantee do I have he's not going to report. He said: I give you my word.

Anyhow, how do you imagine me writing that email to Lyft in response?
Dear Lyft,

...

Someone said I have a problem kicking ppl out. No, I kicked out at least three passengers, one of them kicked my door in retaliation.
Someone suggested they don't believe I know how to drive, because my foot slipped off the brake. Try holding your foot steady on the brake for 1 minute - it will slip before it's over. I held mine for 3-4 minutes. Try.

I know how to drive. I love to drive. I'm addicted to driving. I'm one of the best drivers on the road. Ive received many compliments on my driving, I can smooth drive, I can safe drive, I can safe and fast drive. I can make a smooth, safe and fast ride for a passenger. I can make an impressive, safe and fast drive. You pick the combo. I can race drive. Oh, I can drive better than most men.

And yes, I've had a few safety reports mostly from white men who thought and said to me I'd probably be the one to kill them. Only because I am a woman. And because I drive fast and safe.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> h
> 
> I took a risk here, I knew that, my instinct was to kick him out, but then I thought it'd take twice as long for him to get out of the car, and people were waiting to pass thru. I actually later asked him what guarantee do I have he's not going to report. He said: I give you my word.
> 
> ...


Don't mind the peanut gallery. You were tired, it clouded your judgement. What's done is done - sh*t happens. In the future, try to log off before you get so tired so you can react quickly enough to unexpected circumstances, like you have many times in the past. &#128513;


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> Was this the right decision, *what would you do?*


*ISSUE #1: You started the Ride before everyone was in the car*

You ask what would I do? I would do what I always do. I get to the Ping Location. I put my car in Park to wait for the riders to get in. I don't hit "Start Ride" until all of passengers are in the vehicle and ready to go. I do this to protect myself from people who try to overload my car with 5 people. Or people who are far too intoxicated to ride in my vehicle or for bad parents trying to get rides without carseats.

Now let's be specific to your ride.

*ISSUE #2: PAX Leaves Door Open:*

The man had your door open correct? I've had people attempt to do that to me. I tell them please close the door.... I ask them to close the door not because I fear running them over (my car is in Park) but because I usually have the AC running and well I hate Bugs so I don't want any mosquitos flying in my car.

*ISSUE #3: Man is rudely wasting your time*
Thanks to his friend acting as an anchor the only thing I could do in this spot is wait patiently. You didn't discuss whether or not you waited over 5 minutes so I'm just speculating here. Let's say he didn't take it over 5 minutes and he gets in the car, I start the trip confirm destination and drive off. I'd just complete the trip and give him his well earned 1-2 star rating for being a rude prick and go about the rest of my night or in your case go home because you said this was your last ride of the night. Notice in this scenario there is no false claims of running him over because my car was in park and my door was shut because I told him to shut the door at the very beginning. I'm expecting a bad rating from him because I told him to close the door but whatver I don't care.

Now with that said If his parking lot conversation allowed the timer to go into the Red i.e. longer than 5 minutes well I would have cancelled the ride as a No show. Now granted I would have to drive away from the shuffle scene and write in my report to Uber because I know the type and I know they'd be writing in the Uber as well. And I'm pretty sure the guy would be pretty upset. Oh well As far as Uber is concerned I was where I was supposed to be and they did not get into the car in 5 minutes. Which is 100% true. Cry me a fkin river. Now you have plenty of time to finish that conversation!

Let's say I did not do any of the above. Let's just say I did everything you did i.e. I started the trip early, I let him hold my door ajar, I had the car in Drive the whole time holding the brake, I mistakenly slipped and "almost ran the guy over", He gets in the car Talking this black mail bull shit. In this exact scenario I would have cancelled the Trip and called 911 on the spot and told them that my passengers are trying to extort money from me and that they are threatening me (all on the car speaker). Once they left the car I would have let the 911 operator know that they left but I'd still like to fill out a police report. Right after hanging up the phone I would have went into the Uber APP to report the incident. I would have explained why they made me feel unsafe and how they threatened me with extortion and that I called 911 on the account holder and that I need their exact name because I am waiting on the police officer to fill out the police report. I would have told them that I demand that they be banned from the APP and that I need someone to follow up with me on this case.

So after sending that message to Uber I would've waited for the cop to show up to do the police report. While waiting on the cop to show up (in Orleans Parish for an incident like this it'll take about an hour) *I'd be kicking myself for starting the trip early, not putting my car in park, allowing that jerk to leave my car door open, and for slipping on the break. I would not be kicking myself for actually paying the sun of a *****. You gotta be F'in kiddin me man???*


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


My first rule is don't let people in your car until all passengers are present. People have figured this out that they send one person to "hold" the car. That isn't fair to you. So, keep your doors locked, 1) assess that they aren't puking drunk and don't want them as a passenger, 2) assess that they aren't jerks, because you can cancel! 3) ask them how many passengers and when they say "she'll be out in a minute" you say they need to wait outside. Wait a minute and then cancel and drive off. Life's too short. Quit driving for these companies.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> PAY THE GUY.
> 
> YOUR MISTAKE COULD HAVE SERIOUSLY HURT HIM !
> 
> CAR SHOULD BE IN PARK WHILE PASSENGERS ARE LOADING OR UNLOADING.


Pax should be ready to get in the damn car instead of farting about while you wait on them.

However...

I keep the car locked and in drive until I'm sure I want them in my car. Once I decide they're allowed in it goes in park and I u lock the doors. Keeping everything locked and ready to go is also a safety thing for me. If I decide to leave I just drive off. I don't bother explaining and by the time they get over their surprise I'm too far away for them to do much to stop me.

Keeping it in drive while waiting for them to get in once you've decided to take them is definitely not a good idea though. It's almost asking for trouble.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

If anybody deserves to be doxxed, it is this guy. 

I'm not saying to tell us his name. No. I would never suggest that. 

Just share a Facebook link to a name of a guy who reminds you of him.

Wink wink.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> I've traced your location through your ip address. From there I acquired your home address, name, vehicle type, education and employment history and past web activity. Including your mobile data! (You're into some obscure kinky shit dude! No judgement but wow. )
> 
> You do know incognito mode doesn't hide your web activities, right? I bet you didn't.
> 
> ...


They need love too.

Years ago I used deliver newspapers and there was a place to sell the unsold newspapers. They paid about $1 per 100 lb. You drive on the scale, weighed, drove off, shoved the papers off the truck and weighed again.

Sometimes there'd be brand new magazines and I'd pick up a few. One day there were some that were dedicated to "older" ladies, pregnant women, and yes, little people (well, little women).

The "older" ladies were older as in about 75 and up. Fat, skinny, but all old and in various poses with legs spread. It was like a terrible traffic accident: I had to look and then wanted to boil my eyeballs to get rid of the images.

Something for everybody....


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> I've had a few safety reports mostly from white men who thought and said to me I'd probably be the one to kill them.


Don't you mean "European" men?

What's your issue with skin color?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It was like a terrible traffic accident: I had to look and then wanted to boil my eyeballs to get rid of the images.


Unfortunately, I understand that urge completely. We know going in it's a bad idea, yet, something makes us look anyway.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> He said: I give you my word.


To which I would have replied:

"In consideration of the way that you are now acting and have acted since you boarded my vehicle, that will not suffice."

I understand that you like to drive and BLAH, BLAH, BLAH. Your problem here is that either this guy becomes more demanding or he reports you anyhow. At that point, not only are you de-activated, but you are out whatever it was that you gave to him. You spent your money in vain.

One more thing: My years in this business have taught me that half of these people who act like this are cowards, anyhow. When you stand up to them, they cower like the little [plural of diminutive for "cat"] that they are.

I have gotten this more than once, over the years. If it happens in the cab, I face far worse consequences than you, I or anyone else would face if it happens in the Uber/Lyft car. (I drive both a cab and Uber/Lyft. I am no dilettante, here) Despite that, I tell them to write their letter. A few of them actually have written the letter. I have beaten them every time.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> h
> 
> I took a risk here, I knew that, my instinct was to kick him out, but then I thought it'd take twice as long for him to get out of the car, and people were waiting to pass thru. I actually later asked him what guarantee do I have he's not going to report. He said: I give you my word.
> 
> ...


What's your ethnicity? I think you may be a tad bit overly confident in your ability to control an automobile and perhaps this leads to your safety report.

And lol at you continuing to justify moving your vehicle with a passenger half in half out of your car.
A good driver would put the car in gear if ones legs were weak enough to give out while depressing the BRAKE PEDAL.

whatever you do dont buy a Prius and park near an exterior wall at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> To which I would have replied:
> 
> "In consideration of the way that you are now acting and have acted since you boarded my vehicle, that will not suffice."
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input. I really appreciate everyone's responses here, it helps for the future, I'll definitely make a different decision if it comes to it or a similar event. This is what the majority of other drivers would do.
If it were not 1am Saturday night, and I wasn't tired after whole day of driving: filling reports, waiting for cops, emailing Lyft Safety, etc would mean additional mental effort I felt I didn't have the energy for.



Mtbsrfun said:


> What's your ethnicity? I think you may be a tad bit overly confident in your ability to control an automobile and perhaps this leads to your safety report.
> 
> And lol at you continuing to justify moving your vehicle with a passenger half in half out of your car.
> A good driver would put the car in gear if ones legs were weak enough to give out while depressing the BRAKE PEDAL.
> ...


I'm glad you said that. Because..
it may be my confidence in driving, but statistically this had been white men reporting safety, and not because I did something wrong, but because their expectations for my driving are different.
They expect me to drive like a snowflake. Make a full stop, and I mean put out a beach umbrella at every stop sign, sip a pina colada, while looking left and right, and then behind me three times, while it is obvious there is no car in sight for miles on either side while approaching the stop sign.
You get the picture. They expect slow driving, uncertainty, shaking before making any decision on the road, following slow pokes for miles, in short ******ed female driving.
The minute they buckle up, and they usually do, I smile, and tell them: you don't need to buckle up, you're in good hands. In fact, you're very lucky to have me as your driver, because I am the best driver. Then they are embarassed, and sometimes will unbuckle.
I pretend not to overhear when they whisper to each other: this one's going to get us both killed.

I have no intention driving like a snowflake. I'd never make any money.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Don't mind the peanut gallery. You were tired, it clouded your judgement. What's done is done - sh*t happens. In the future, try to log off before you get so tired so you can react quickly enough to unexpected circumstances, like you have many times in the past. &#128513;


Thank you, dear. It feels very good to share this with other drivers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> Thank you for your input. I really appreciate everyone's responses here, it helps for the future, I'll definitely make a different decision if it comes to it or a similar event. This is what the majority of other drivers would do.
> If it were not 1am Saturday night, and I wasn't tired after whole day of driving: filling reports, waiting for cops, emailing Lyft Safety, etc would mean additional mental effort I felt I didn't have the energy for.
> 
> 
> ...


Total fake.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

OP clearly a danger on the road and a danger to himself. 
Driving when he is clearly fatigued and falling asleep at the wheel & been unable to maintain control of a motor vehicle. 
Lyft would be deactivating this driver in an instant. You can't drive a car when you can't even keep your foot on the pedals.

The rider gave him a way out to save his job and only charged $20 if this story was even true. "Suspecting it fake story by someone that doesn't even drive though."


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> OP clearly a danger on the road and a danger to himself.
> Driving when he is clearly fatigued and falling asleep at the wheel & been unable to maintain control of a motor vehicle.
> Lyft would be deactivating this driver in an instant. You can't drive a car when you can't even keep your foot on the pedals.
> 
> The rider gave him a way out to save his job and only charged $20 if this story was even true. "Suspecting it fake story by someone that doesn't even drive though."


And the point of it being fake is??? Are you saying this to invalidate me?

If one has reading comprehension problems, stay behind the wheel.

The only fake driver here is the one who doesn't understand tiredness at 1 am on Saturday night. Then TRY holding your foot on the brake for 4-5 minutes after working your leg for 12 hours.

What morons are posting on this forum?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> so i finally read this...... actually this really saddens me. this driver was so scared to lose this horrible job that he felt compelled to pay this hush money. as for the passangers im not suprised .... im not gonna pile on here. im just gonna say i would have handled it differently. hopefully this is the end of it.


Yeah. I'm just sad someone got shaken down by some lowlife paxhole, acting like some tough in the prison yard telling you to hold his pocket. Was he that intimidating and fearsome or was it the fear of losing access to the app? Hopefully this is the end of it and a teachable moment as well.

YOU are the one in control when driving Uber and Lyft's passengers around. You can be accommodating, sure, but don't sacrifice your dignity or break the law for meaningless stars or to make some stranger you will never see again happy. If you act like you cannot live without the "privilege" of driving for these scum companies, they've got you right where they want you. Not trying to pile on but hopefully the OP learns from this.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

mrpjfresh said:


> Yeah. I'm just sad someone got shaken down by some lowlife paxhole, acting like some tough in the prison yard telling you to hold his pocket. Was he that intimidating and fearsome or was it the fear of losing access to the app? Hopefully this is the end of it and a teachable moment as well.
> 
> YOU are the one in control when driving Uber and Lyft's passengers around. You can be accommodating, sure, but don't sacrifice your dignity or break the law for meaningless stars or to make some stranger you will never see again happy. If you act like you cannot live without the "privilege" of driving for these scum companies, they've got you right where they want you. Not trying to pile on but hopefully the OP learns from this.


Yes, as if there are great opportunities elsewhere. Instacart? Grub hub? McDonalds? Wendy's? Taco Bell? Fed Ex? Amazon packing? 
Truth is there are no good jobs in America.

Otherwise, thank you for your comment.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

You should have offered him a hange.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


So if he asked you to suck his donkey.... would you do it? How far would you be willing to go?


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


Stories like that should make people realize that you DO NEED a dash cam.
The moment he starts blackmailing you push the 911 button and when the cops show up you show them the video footage.
By threatening you to scam you for a free ride he is commiting fraud.let the cops handle it.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> Ok, fair point. I first wrote two dudes, then added black for more detail.
> I live in Detroit, 90% of all my passengers are black. That means 4,000 black folks in my car out of 5,000. No problems.
> And its always the black cop who gets me off the hook.


So why the hell is it "more detail"? It is always a mistake to state the race, skin color, etc., unless you are giving a cop a description he asks for. We dont care. I think you have not learned enough in 5000 rides that you dont know how not to be too tired, how not to notice the actions of incoming passengers, how not to keep your foot on the brake in a motion gear while taking passengers or unloading, how to cancel a ride that is not working out, and how not to get strong armed by thugs.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

MajorBummer said:


> Stories like that should make people realize that you DO NEED a dash cam.
> The moment he starts blackmailing you push the 911 button and when the cops show up you show them the video footage.
> By threatening you to scam you for a free ride he is commiting fraud.let the cops handle it.


I am getting a dash cam, just ordered it. I've only had a handful of unpleasant situations out of almost six thousand.
I did learn a lot from this. I'll always park the car when pax is loading and unloading. And to not accept rides when I'm tired however tempting it may be.
I posted this incident also for other drivers to learn from it, so please don't say it is fake, because I have this passenger's full name.

Thank you everyone for your comments.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

First mistake is ALWAYS PARK! 
Second mistake is waiting more than 5 min. Third never start the ride until you put it in drive.
Forth never tell pax that u will pay them anything.
Fifth kick them out if any threat


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


Bro never ever ever ever put yourself in this position again! For all you know he did complain about you either way! And got that free ride anyways! Plus free money from you. He sounds like he's done this before! Call Lyft and tell them 3 gay guys wanted to have a 3 some with you and you felt uncomfortable with it and decided not to take the trip for safety reasons


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

I would have apologized immediately and continued with the trip. If he wanted to report me, that would have been his option. I wouldn’t give in to blackmail ( I hope I wouldn’t). We all make mistakes, and I think we compound the problem when we give in to blackmail, and hope the problem goes away.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


If the IRS calls, hang up. It's not real!


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Ok, fair point. I first wrote two dudes, then added black for more detail.
> I live in Detroit, 90% of all my passengers are black. That means 4,000 black folks in my car out of 5,000. No problems.
> And its always the black cop who gets me off the hook.


Doesn't matter. You messed up in your narration and further messed up by paying ransom. Let's hope it doesn't come back to haunt you again.


----------



## grayrider (Oct 9, 2017)

If you drive without a dash cam you are out of your mind...... End of story


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> And the point of it being fake is??? Are you saying this to invalidate me?
> 
> If one has reading comprehension problems, stay behind the wheel.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should review some BASIC RULES:
(1) Obviously, it's ridiculous to sit with your foot on the brake for 4-5 minutes. If you're going to be stopped for that long, put the damned thing in park.
(2) Don't start a trip until everyone is clearly in the car, ready to go, and you've confirmed that you have the correct passenger, and the correct destination.
(3) Don't start a trip if the passenger is giving you any kind of problem whatsoever before the damned trip has even started.

If you'd followed such simple rules, you wouldn't have had this problem in the first place. You don't move the car without making damned sure everyone is in, and you don't start a trip with passengers who are showing a "bad attitude" before you're even underway. You might forgive others for wondering whether _you're_ the moron for failing to follow such simple rules.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone for piling up. I understood what I did wrong in the first day of posting this.
I’ve wanted to update this to say that neither Lyft, nor the passenger contacted me regarding this issue. 
It’s all good. Thank you for your replies, I hope this doesn’t happen to anybody.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

For those that said I had trouble ejecting pax from my car, I just did it again.
Using his GF account, he fessed up he had problems with Lyft before, while I was calling cops (emergency assistance).
After I refused to go thru McDonalds drive thru (many cars lined up) I offered to drop him off there, he said to take him to final destination. Then he became aggressive, flippant, and calling me names, moving across the seat. I immediately drove off the street and parked at a well lit dealership. He started mocking, in a sinister kind of way, refusing to leave. I pressed EA, and while I talked to dispatch, he kept talking over me. Next I called Lyft, and he was still in the car, saying he won’t leave. Lyft said I have the right to cancel the ride at any time (on the car bluetooth speaker), I said I feel unsafe because he’s disrespectful, etc. etc.
when I finished both phone calls, he was still there, as I waited for cops.
then suddenly he said he’s gonna just walk over back to McDonalds (in the rain).

So, no I don’t have any problem kicking anyone out, whatsoever. I do it at any sign of even minor disrespect.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

1 cancel the trip. No ride, no rating. 
2 you felt unsafe.
3 Almost ran him over is an opinion. Did you roll backwards?
4 you were threatened. Call it in and explain. 
Customer will most likely not do anything.
5 Learn: Don't let this happen again, put it in park.


----------



## Travis2288 (Nov 10, 2019)

Dont forget who is in charge when you're in your car. Dont let anyone bully you when they are the ones that need the ride. Stand your ground and they will actually respect you more. Just remember you're the boss not the rider and you're doing them a favor. If they dont like it they can do or say whatever they want to to uber if you stated the ride just end it and one star that mf


----------



## Lucky13jay (Mar 10, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


Cancel the trip and tell the guys your calling the cops and filing a complaint for strong armed robbery. Strong armed robbery will get you 15 years.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Hey-all, I'm new to post, but have been reading the forum for a while.
> I've been driving for about three years now, have over 5,000 rides behind me.
> 
> So I've a problem, just want your opinion what you would do in this situation.
> ...


Only question I have for you is how many miles did you put on your car doing 5k rides in 3 years? i hope you saved up enough cash to buy a new car. That's how they get you in the end. You think you are making money but don't get that you are killing your car.


----------



## Bears Fan (Oct 28, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> Thanks everyone for piling up. I understood what I did wrong in the first day of posting this.
> I've wanted to update this to say that neither Lyft, nor the passenger contacted me regarding this issue.
> It's all good. Thank you for your replies, I hope this doesn't happen to anybody.


I think that had you done it the way others told you, the guy would have reported you and you would have been deactivated. You would have lost way more money while fighting your deactivation than the $20 you sent him. It's easy for others to Monday morning quarterback the situation by saying you should have ended the ride or kicked them out but that won't resolve the situation especially if he has a friend that will back up any claim you made. If what you did prevented a most certain complaint that would have led to a possible deactivation then as far as I'm concerned what you did was good because it worked.


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> Im Canadian, I read American forums and often wonder why race is defined so often in postings.


Well Uberchampion, let me explain. Here in America, race is something that is brought up by the media whenever a white person does something bad to a black person, or person of color, or can be edited to be shown as bad. The media milks it by going to race merchants like Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Sheila Jackson Lee, Maxine Waters, etc. getting them to scream about racism in front of their cameras.

Is racism a problem in America? Yes.

Who's the principal cause? The media.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

You could have cancelled the ride yourself and then said oops looks like the ride got cancelled and you will have to request another one. Turn your app off so they will get a different driver. They don’t get charged, win-win


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> First rule never wait more then 2 minutes . kick them out !
> This guy threatened you serious issue ! Kick them out .
> Sounds like you need help kicking people out.
> step 1 nicely Tell them sorry im going to end this ride
> ...


My self rule when I was driving was to keep all doors locked and window cracked just enough to chat. Verified name, made sure all passengers were ready, none too young, no unaccompanied minors, etc. If all was good I unlocked doors and let in. If standing there talking to others, I canceled and left if they didn't get in immediately. Keeping doors locked and window only cracked avoids all sorts of issues.



Uberchampion said:


> Im Canadian, I read American forums and often wonder why race is defined so often in postings.


It's a serious go to for all sides on many issues. Totally ridiculous, especially, since most issues I've looked at closely are unrelated to race.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> You could have cancelled the ride yourself and then said oops looks like the ride got cancelled and you will have to request another one. Turn your app off so they will get a different driver. They don't get charged, win-win


Whoa, smartest answer! 
And the winnner is Uberisfuninlv with the best answer. That's what i should have done ASAP. Thank you.


----------

